# python deinstalliert -> emerge kaputt

## berchti

Hi Leute

Ich hab ein Problem und nämlich:

Ich habe Zope mit Plone installiert, da Plone jedoch immer eine Fehlermedlung brachte und ich im Internet gelesen habe, das diese an einer falschen Pythonversion liegt, habe ich kurzerhand Python vom System unmerged, das Problem ist , das emerge jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert. Es kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung:

```
-su: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
```

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

MfG 

Berchti

mod-edit: Titel bearbeitet, war: "emerge geschrottet??" , damit für zukünftige "Neulinge" gleich sichbar ist das es nicht gut ist python zu deinstallieren und auch besser in der Suche gefunden wird. --slick

----------

## dakjo

Wenn mann sich die Beine abhackt fällt das mit dem laufen auch schwer.

Besorg dir einfach ein python als gentoo-package von nem anderen PC und entpack es ins /-Verzeichniss.

Ansonsten hier noch ein Tipp: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3170586.html#3170586

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Das war so ziemlich das dümmste was du machen konntest. Das gesammte Portage basiert auf Python.  :Twisted Evil: 

Also, ich empfehle folgendes Vorgehen als root User:

Du kannst ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo durch einen Mirror in deiner Nähe ersetzen.

1.) mkdir /gaga

2.) cd /gaga

3.) wget ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/stage1-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2

4.) wget ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

5.) tar xvjf stage1-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2

6.) tar xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C `pwd`/usr/

7.) chroot `pwd` /bin/bash

8.) quickpkg python

9.) exit

A.) tar xvjf `pwd`/usr/portage/packages/All/python-2.4.3-r1.tbz2 -C /

Danach empfehle ich ein 

```
emerge python
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## berchti

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Atwort, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Naja am neuen Arbeitsplatz gibt es kein Windows mehr, und der Umstieg ist für eine Linux-Noob nicht so einfach. Aber wie sagt man so schnell aus Fehlern lernt man  :Embarassed: 

Grüsse aus Zürich   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Habe mir erlaubt den Titel oben anzupassen, Gründe siehe mod-edit oben.

----------

## berchti

Ups alles klar, hört sich schon besser an so.

----------

## slick

 *berchti wrote:*   

> Ups alles klar, hört sich schon besser an so.

 

Nein, war kein Vorwurf an Dich. Wollte nur das es "präsenter" erscheint, u.a. auch weil STiGMaTa_ch so schön den Lösungsweg dargestellt hat.

----------

## berchti

Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst wollte sagen, so kann man schneller erkennen um was es geht, falls jemand anders den gleichen Fehler macht  :Wink: 

Nochmals vielen Dank an Stigmata, hat alles geklappt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *berchti wrote:*   

> Nochmals vielen Dank an Stigmata, hat alles geklappt 

 

Freut mich!

Dann sei so nett und setze den Titel des Threads auf [solved] oder ähnlich, damit klarer ersichtlich ist ob da noch jemand hilfe braucht oder nicht.

Lieber Gruss

Matthias

----------

## Gibheer

STiGMaTa_ch: was bedeutet in deiner Anleitung das `pwd`? Bei mir hat er das meistens als fehler angekreidet

----------

## nikaya

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> STiGMaTa_ch: was bedeutet in deiner Anleitung das `pwd`? Bei mir hat er das meistens als fehler angekreidet

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwd

----------

## Gibheer

ah, okay, dann weis ich jetzt warum es nicht funktioniert hat. Ich hatte nach dem `pwd` immer ein leerzeichen eingefuegt, deswegen hat er immer rumgemeckert, danke fuer die hilfe ^.^

----------

